# Anyone near Greenville SC?



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I live near there and will be glad to help. I can get him and transport at least the first leg if a rescue will take him.

I will not be on e-mail after approx. 4:30 - 5:00 this weekend. I'll send you my cell number in case you need to contact me.

Augustus McCrae's mom lives near G'ville too.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Doh. I won't be checking e-mail, but I can check for PMs and I sent you my phone number.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, I'm in Greenville. Where's the rescue located?


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

And do they need transport or what?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Right now I think she just needs pictures of the dog. I believe she is being told that it's a purebred shepherd puppy (4 months old), but rescue wants a picture before committing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

*Fostermom: Hope Augustus McCrae's Mom can get pics of the puppy so the rescue will consider taking!*



FOSTERMOM

IF things don't work out with the rescue, maybe the Dogs Deserve Better People might be able to help if the people are willing to sign over the puppy.

*
South Carolina *
*
http://www.dogsdeservebetter.com/reps.html*

Charleston, South Carolina
Julie Wessen 617.840.0582
email [email protected] 

Rock Hill, South Carolina
Alicia Schwartz
email [email protected] 

*
North Carolina *


Greenboro, North Carolina
Shari Strader 336.207.8796
email [email protected] 


Morganton, North Carolina 
Burke County
Allison Gibbs 828.450.8730
email [email protected] 


Waxhaw, North Carolina
Karen Barbere 704.254.6264
email [email protected]


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry, got him confused with another puppy. This guy is only 10 weeks old.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

Is Aug. McCrae's Mom going to take pics?

I know there is a shelter in Greenville, SC-maybe one of the people could go take pics if she can't? or a rescue near Greenville.

http://www.sciway.net/org/upstate-sc-animal-rescue.html

Here is Pet Haven rescue in Greenville, SC
http://www.animalshelter.org/shelters/Pet_Haven_of_South_Carolina_rId6463_rS_pC.html


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am waiting to hear from coppers-mom. I have contacted the person who posted this on Facebook to ask her exactly what she needs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

Great! Keep us posted!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I PM'ed Fostermom.
I live NW of Greenville and Augustus' Mom lives SE. Either or both of us will be glad to help.
So.......
if one of us goes by and sees a not purebred pup chained outside then what? I can't just leave one in that position and I can't take on another at this time. That's why I could never help a rescue by being the person to choose if a dog is to be rescued. I just couldn't leave one because it wasn't "pure enough".


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I PM'ed Fostermom.
> I live NW of Greenville and Augustus' Mom lives SE. Either or both of us will be glad to help.
> So.......
> if one of us goes by and sees a not purebred pup chained outside then what? I can't just leave one in that position and I can't take on another at this time. That's why I could never help a rescue by being the person to choose if a dog is to be rescued. I just couldn't leave one because it wasn't "pure enough".


That's how my mom ended up with her dog Molly. She went and pulled her from a shelter under the impression that the rescue who had wanted her was going to take her. After my mom had gotten her from the shelter, the rescue decided she wasn't "lab enough" . Thank goodness my mom had fallen in love with her, otherwise what would have happened? My mom would have either had to find her a new home or worst of all, take her back to the shelter.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Also, I am headed to a concert tomorrow afternoon in Hotlanta, so I can only do this Saturday morning or any time Sunday.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

We make a good team then. I hate getting up early and am busy Sunday, but can handle tomorrow afternoon or evening. Tomorrow morning as well if needed.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks guys! I will let you know if they haven't found someone. Hey, if it comes down to it, the local GSD rescue here is willing to take mixes. I might be able to get them to take him if the SC one doesn't.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

10 weeks old?

I don't care if he's blue and has purple polka dots, someone needs to just go get him off that chain.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*News????*

Did anyone go and take pics of this pup?

If not, see my post about Dogs Deserve Better-perhaps they can help!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I haven't heard anything back from my contact. She said she would let me know if the rescue still needed pictures.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Well. I'd really like to know that this pup is not still chained up somewhere.

Is there any chance you can find out?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I can contact Susan and ask what she's heard. I'll let you know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please*

Yes, please let us know what Susan says!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She said he is safe! And to thank the SC folks who were so kind to offer their help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

Did she say he is off the chain and with a rescue?

Bless all of you people here who were SO WILLING to help!!!


----------

